# Scratch built paper model of Polish narrow gauge locomotive



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome.
This is my third gallery on this forum, but presents my first model of lokomotive in 1:18 scale.

I'd like to present a model of narrow-gauge locomotive T2-71 Riesa type from Bialosliwie (Białośliwie) District Railways. onto the track 600 mm. Model is in 1:18 scale and is made of paper and is static, with no drive.

The original is located in the museum railway in Wenecja in Poland.

I had a lot of fun to build this model, the first time I used rivets on this scale in the model. The effect makes me very happy, especially with everything I am doing alone from scratch using only scissors, scalpel and all paint brush - I do not have an airbrush :-(


Enjoy watching. (each picture is a link to the photo album)
   

    

And more detales:
   

  

Pozdrawiam
Adam


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful detail. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent detail indeed! I am always pleasantly surprised at the creativity and talent that we have here on MLS!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very impressive! You could not tell that it is made from paper. 

Alec.


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Alec this is all paper made, even driveman inside, track, wheels....


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Central Europe has a long and exciting history of model-making from paper and card - usually in exactly-coloured printed sheets - are immensely popular, even now. Poland in particular has a long history of this kind of modelling, as you can see. 

There is even a pretty large scale model of the battleship USS Oregon... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
If you want to see some paper boats go take a look at what this young lady is doing.
It will knock you out of your socks. 
Each thumbnail picture is a link to the larger view


http://www.finescalerr.com/smf/index.php?topic=1195.0


----------

